# What is the most desirable Bugatti ever produced?



## [email protected] (Feb 18, 1999)

Bugattis have been known throughout history to be the most beautiful and extravagant cars in the world. Their design throughout history has certainly been one of the most artistic. 
The new cars, while maybe not as pretty are certainly on the forefront of road car performance.
So which Bugatti is the most desirable?
For more info on some of the historical Bugs, check out:
http://homepage.mac.com/bugatti/jacob/IndexCars.html


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 30, 1999)

*Re: What is the most desirable Bugatti ever produced? ([email protected])*

Thanks for the cool link!
Here's a 51:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 30, 1999)

*Re: What is the most desirable Bugatti ever produced? (CanuckPal)*

And a Type 57 Atlantic:








You meant 57 instead of 51, right?


----------



## dj age one (Jun 2, 2000)

*Re: What is the most desirable Bugatti ever produced? (CanuckPal)*

I had to pick the 110ss... thats been my favorite car for as long as I can remember!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 18, 1999)

*Re: What is the most desirable Bugatti ever produced? ([email protected])*

I meant Type 57 yes. The 110SS was very cool. I just have a soft spot for the old ones.


----------



## matt007 (May 15, 2001)

*Re: What is the most desirable Bugatti ever produced? ([email protected])*

Voted for the Type 51 Atlantic Coupe cause I felt sorry for it http://****************.com/smile/emsad.gif


----------



## Vw_herbie (May 10, 2000)

*Re: What is the most desirable Bugatti ever produced? ([email protected])*

I'd be temped to take an Atlantic Coupe over most of those


----------



## AuForm (Feb 2, 2000)

*Re: What is the most desirable Bugatti ever produced? ([email protected])*

I take the EB118. It's a beautiful coupé. 
Once again prove that a simple balanced line is the best. Same with the interior.









-PJ


----------



## A1speedracer (Jul 19, 2001)

*Re: What is the most desirable Bugatti ever produced? ([email protected])*

Nice 110!








Had to go with that too!


----------



## vwlarry (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: What is the most desirable Bugatti ever produced? ([email protected])*

My personal favorite is the Coupe Napoleon Royale. It looks majestic, and at the same time lithe and almost sporty. Ettore's son, Jean, designed it, and he was perhaps an even greater artist that his father.


----------



## Asperi (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: What is the most desirable Bugatti ever produced? (vwlarry)*

Bugatti 16/4 Veyron ... BUgatti on STeroids
1001bhp 922lb-ft 
0-300kmh: Under 14secs
248mph
http://www.supercars.net/Pic?s=1&i=231&p=2001_bugatti_16-4-2.jpg&y=2002&m=Bugatti&o=16/4 Veyron 
If this monster shows up in ur rearview mirror( for whatever split second that may be) You better move, or start praying....


----------



## AxeAngel (Mar 28, 2001)

*Re: What is the most desirable Bugatti ever produced? (GTI628V)*

its a frikking v16 with 1001hp...
drewl...


----------



## REV_ME (Aug 13, 2000)

*Re: What is the most desirable Bugatti ever produced? ([email protected])*

test


----------



## MacedoMotorsports (Sep 19, 2001)

*Re: What is the most desirable Bugatti ever produced? (REV_ME)*

I would have to say the Veyron. There is something very appealing about 1001 flywheel horsepower from a 16 cylinder motor. Although, I would take the EB110 if someone were to twist my arm... Anyone?


----------



## DivineF1 (Oct 25, 2001)

*Re: What is the most desirable Bugatti ever produced? ([email protected])*

My vote goes to the best racing car ever - the Bugatti Type 35!! A supercar of it´s time , Ettore´s masterpiece. This car dominated during the 20s and 30s. But i must say that u have made a huge mistake.... In your pole u typed Cheyron! It´s Chiron and that was the name of one of the greatest Grand Prix race drivers ,Louis Alexander Chiron - who happens to be one of my fave. Also Veyron used to be a racing driver who won in Le Mans back in 1939 with a Bugatti racing car. Nevertheless the EB110 is one the most technologicaly andvanced cars ever made and the Veyron 16/4, 18/4 is a star as well. Whatever the case Bugatti cars have always been "thoroughbred" and even though we lost Ettore ,VW is doing a "great job". http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lupo TDI (Mar 11, 2000)

*Re: What is the most desirable Bugatti ever produced? (DivineF1)*

The Bugatti Type 101 Coupé Anthem produced in '53:


----------



## dokter stranj (Oct 16, 2000)

*Re: What is the most desirable Bugatti ever produced? (Lupo TDI)*

Where would I go about purchasing one??


----------



## DeLTA_SHocK (Oct 10, 2001)

*Re: What is the most desirable Bugatti ever produced? (MacedoMotorsports)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I would have to say the Veyron. There is something very appealing about 1001 flywheel horsepower from a 16 cylinder motor. Although, I would take the EB110 if someone were to twist my arm... Anyone?







[HR][/HR]​But what about the 0.7 mpg fuel economy?


----------



## jtta2 (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: What is the most desirable Bugatti ever produced? (DeLTA_SHocK)*

that car is awesome!


----------



## Mr.Gerbik (Jan 22, 2002)

*Re: What is the most desirable Bugatti ever produced? (jtta2)*

how many people actually own a bugatti...


----------



## NW4KQ driver (Nov 30, 2001)

*Re: What is the most desirable Bugatti ever produced? (gti32)*

I know people that own them














that counts for something right?????


----------



## josh0855 (Feb 14, 2002)

*Re: What is the most desirable Bugatti ever produced? (CanuckPal)*

Does anyone see a striking resembelence between the Bugatti Type 57 Atlantic, and the Tablot coupe' (also known as Tablo) I do not know how to put pics on a post but check it out, look the car up. Does anyone know if Tablot and Bugatti worked togther in the past? If this is something everyone already knows iam sorry, i just notticed it myself and was curious. Thank You.


----------



## TORSEN TRACTION (Mar 27, 2002)

*Re: What is the most desirable Bugatti ever produced? (josh0855)*

1.) veyron
2.) chiron
3.) 110 ss
4.) 218


----------



## DivineF1 (Oct 25, 2001)

*Re: What is the most desirable Bugatti ever produced? (josh0855)*

Hey josh... you are right! Around that time many adopted this type of style, not just Talbot ( 1937 TALBOT LAGO T 150 SS COUPE ) but Alfa Romeo ( 1938 2900 B ) as well. Is it the 1996's Rinspeed Yello Talbo that you're talking about? That's the Talbo I know... http://www.tlccar.com/talbo.htm <--- Go check it out.


----------



## VWMarco (Nov 21, 2000)

*Re: What is the most desirable Bugatti ever produced? (Lupo TDI)*

quote:[HR][/HR]The Bugatti Type 101 Coupé Anthem produced in '53:















[HR][/HR]​The Type 57 (very elegant) & 51 (trademark) are classics, but I've never seen the Bugatti Type 101 Coupe Anthem until now...very beautiful coupe that's reminiscent of much of the classic european roadsters of that era. Thanks for the pics!


----------



## Captain Haddock (May 22, 2002)

*Re: What is the most desirable Bugatti ever produced? (dj age one)*

Wow....that is a nice looking car!


----------



## RichieVR (May 13, 2002)

EB 110 hands down


[Modified by RichieVR, 3:52 AM 6-15-2002]


----------



## RichieVR (May 13, 2002)

*Re: What is the most desirable Bugatti ever produced? (RichieVR)*

eb 110 yo


----------



## sef_1.8T (May 31, 2002)

*Re: What is the most desirable Bugatti ever produced? ([email protected])*

Wow the Bugatti Type 101 Coupé Anthem is sweet. OK that and a EB 18/4 Veyron would do nicely.


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 22, 2002)

The EB110 was too heavy and had too much turbo lag. (when it came out)
Isn't there some guy who revisited the EB110, upped the power to 700hpand dropped the weight to 1500Kg.
The Veyron better not cost more than $987,000. Because I would not pay more than $1000 per horsepower.


----------



## Savington (Aug 20, 2002)

*Re: What is the most desirable Bugatti ever produced? (GTI628V)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Bugatti 16/4 Veyron ... BUgatti on STeroids
1001bhp 922lb-ft 
0-300kmh: Under 14secs
248mph
http://www.supercars.net/Pic?s=1&i=231&p=2001_bugatti_16-4-2.jpg&y=2002&m=Bugatti&o=16/4 Veyron 
If this monster shows up in ur rearview mirror( for whatever split second that may be) You better move, or start praying.... [HR][/HR]​Working algebra off the 0-300km/hr in 14sec figure, these are the numbers people have come up with:
0-60: 2.3-2.8 seconds
1/4 mi:8.9 seconds







































































*STOCK*
*DROOLS*


----------



## Mk2Mike (Jul 23, 2001)

*Re: What is the most desirable Bugatti ever produced? ([email protected])*

[email protected]#[email protected]#


----------



## peatr999 (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: What is the most desirable Bugatti ever produced? (Mk2Mike)*

how can you go wrong with 16 cylinders! not 16 valves but cylinders!!


----------



## Bugattisbetter (Nov 20, 2002)

*Re: What is the most desirable Bugatti ever produced? ([email protected])*

most people are wrong with the stats on the 16-4. Yes it does have 1001 hp, but it goes 0-60mph in 3.1 secs, 0-100mph in 4secs!! thats only .9secs after 0-60!! it does the 1/4 mile in 9 secs. I mean this isn't a race car we're talking about. This is a LUXERY CAR. People talk about have their Bentleys when the Bugatti 16-4 is the Ultimate Luxery Car. Look at this cars torque even. Common this has been my favorite car ever since its been a concept. Now-a-days 50 are made a year, which I dont wuite understand cause I dont think its quite possible to sell all thsoe. Too bad it only comes in 2 different colors. (black&blue, and Red&black). Also I thought you all would like to know that Bugatti doesnt even make the EB110 anymore, they sold the rights to dauer.


----------



## phonic (Jul 12, 2001)

*Re: What is the most desirable Bugatti ever produced? (Bugattisbetter)*

quote:[HR][/HR]most people are wrong with the stats on the 16-4. Yes it does have 1001 hp, but it goes 0-60mph in 3.1 secs, 0-100mph in 4secs!! thats only .9secs after 0-60!! it does the 1/4 mile in 9 secs. I mean this isn't a race car we're talking about. This is a LUXERY CAR. People talk about have their Bentleys when the Bugatti 16-4 is the Ultimate Luxery Car. Look at this cars torque even. Common this has been my favorite car ever since its been a concept. Now-a-days 50 are made a year, which I dont wuite understand cause I dont think its quite possible to sell all thsoe. Too bad it only comes in 2 different colors. (black&blue, and Red&black). Also I thought you all would like to know that Bugatti doesnt even make the EB110 anymore, they sold the rights to dauer.





















[HR][/HR]​hmm... another rochesterian


----------



## ayanami (Nov 25, 2002)

*Re: What is the most desirable Bugatti ever produced? (phonic)*

veyron...droool


----------



## TDELTA (Apr 17, 1999)

*Re: What is the most desirable Bugatti ever produced? ([email protected])*

Without a doubt the 16/4


----------



## josh0855 (Feb 14, 2002)

*Re: What is the most desirable Bugatti ever produced? ([email protected])*

Being the Type 41 has sold at auction for more than any other auto in the world I voted for The Type 41 Royle.










[Modified by josh0855, 1:57 AM 12-28-2002]


----------



## VertigoGTI (Apr 1, 2001)

*Re: What is the most desirable Bugatti ever produced? (josh0855)*



> Being the Type 41 has sold at auction for more than any other auto in the world I voted for The Type 41 Royle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## superXracing (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: What is the most desirable Bugatti ever produced? (TDELTA)*

definetly the 16/4!
SXR


----------



## secretsquirrel (Dec 5, 2000)

*Re: What is the most desirable Bugatti ever produced? (superXracing)*

A true pimp mobile... I mean common, Ralph has all the hotties in this rig!


----------



## secretsquirrel (Dec 5, 2000)

*Re: What is the most desirable Bugatti ever produced? (josh0855)*


_Quote, originally posted by *josh0855* »_Being the Type 41 has sold at auction for more than any other auto in the world I voted for The Type 41 Royle.
[Modified by josh0855, 1:57 AM 12-28-2002]

Well, yes it was in 1987 but that no longer stands.
http://www.christies.com/depar...ID=41


----------



## konigwheels (Nov 12, 2002)

*Re: What is the most desirable Bugatti ever produced? (secretsquirrel)*

being as the pound is worth more than the dollar, and factoring in inflation from 1987 till 2000, the 5,000,000 pounds far outweighs the 5.5 million dollars.


----------



## Cabby-Blitz (Sep 2, 2002)

*Re: What is the most desirable Bugatti ever produced? (Bugattisbetter)*

2 Words







*Quad Turbos*


----------



## THE KILLER RABBIT (Jun 2, 2003)

*Re: What is the most desirable Bugatti ever produced? (dj age one)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dj age one* »_I had to pick the 110ss... thats been my favorite car for as long as I can remember!

























i am having a heart attack... so... god ....damn..... beautiful nnnnnahahhhhahah


----------



## THE KILLER RABBIT (Jun 2, 2003)

*Re: What is the most desirable Bugatti ever produced? (dj age one)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dj age one* »_I had to pick the 110ss... thats been my favorite car for as long as I can remember!

























i am having a heart attack... so... god ....damn..... beautiful nnnnnahahhhhahah...


----------



## Black Lightning (Sep 23, 2001)

*Re: What is the most desirable Bugatti ever produced? (dj age one)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dj age one* »_I had to pick the 110ss... thats been my favorite car for as long as I can remember!

























Kinda wierd looking but I like it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rukh (Mar 25, 2003)

*Re: What is the most desirable Bugatti ever produced? (secretsquirrel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *secretsquirrel* »_
Well, yes it was in 1987 but that no longer stands.
http://www.christies.com/depar...ID=41

Even though that Ferrari set the _World Auction Record for a Motor Car in 2000_ at $5,616,000 USD, the Royale still holds the _World Auction Record for a Motor Car_ at £5,500,000 GBP. Great British Pound to United States Dollar exchange equivalency figures:
1987: $9,011,475 USD
2000: $8,343,665 USD
2003: $8,882,170 USD
So you can see, no matter what year you use to calculate the exchange, the Bugatti is still more than the Ferrari...
As for the poll, the Type 41 Royale definitely takes top honors with me. It is one of the most elegant cars of all time.
















My personal favorite is chassis No. 41100:








Which at one time looked like this (due to Ettore Bugatti having fallen asleep at the wheel):








Although I do also like chassis No.s 41131:








And 41141:


----------



## CorradoChaos'92 (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: What is the most desirable Bugatti ever produced? (Bugattisbetter)*

what makes you so sure with your times? run the laps with it?

phonic: laf.


----------



## Ares33rc (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: What is the most desirable Bugatti ever produced? (Savington)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Savington* »_<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:<HR>Bugatti 16/4 Veyron ... BUgatti on STeroids
1001bhp 922lb-ft 
0-300kmh: Under 14secs
248mph
http://www.supercars.net/Pic?s=1&i=231&p=2001_bugatti_16-4-2.jpg&y=2002&m=Bugatti&o=16/4 Veyron 
If this monster shows up in ur rearview mirror( for whatever split second that may be) You better move, or start praying.... <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
Working algebra off the 0-300km/hr in 14sec figure, these are the numbers people have come up with:
0-60: 2.3-2.8 seconds
1/4 mi:8.9 seconds







































































*STOCK*
*DROOLS*

Just once, just one time, I would like to race a 16/4 in my GTI, Just to see how badly it would kick my ass. Just once, take on that raw 1001.1bhp with my 130bhp. Common, another 40hp and my car would be by definition a supercar too!








But seriously 0-60 in 2.5sec, 1/4mi in 8.9sec stock...is there really any mod to stick on this thing? I mean, its freakin quad turbo!


----------



## maniac_productions (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: What is the most desirable Bugatti ever produced? (Ares33rc)*

even bigger turbos...quad turbo-back exhaust...chip...


----------



## AudiLikeA4 (Feb 9, 2004)

I dream of EB110's


----------



## Millennium Falcon (Jan 29, 2004)

Nuff Said


----------



## MizCleo (Mar 26, 2004)

Ahhh man, I'm a sucker for that new Veyron . . .


----------



## blown54 (Nov 6, 2003)

*Re: (MizCleo)*

The Veyron hasnt been produced yet. If ever


----------



## Millennium Falcon (Jan 29, 2004)

Actually, the Vyron has been produced, but with only 989 BHP. Still an ungodly amount but close enough to the 1000. Some models have beenraced at the tracks too. The Bugatti Co. Is not making ones for the public as of yet, they're still getting track data, world use data, and a whole bunch of other keenks they need to work out. 
But yes there is Vyrons roaming the tracks, looking for a soul to steal.


----------

